# Weekly Competition 2016-25



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2016)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R F U R' U' R' U2 F2
*2. *U F' U2 R U' F' U' F' R2 U'
*3. *R' U' F' U2 R U R2 F2 U
*4. *F2 R' U' F2 U' F2 R2
*5. *F R2 U' R2 U' R' U R U'

*3x3x3
1. *R2 U' L2 R2 D' L2 D U R2 B2 R2 F R2 D' F2 L U' R' B' D2 B
*2. *U' F D' R' L2 B' D L' B U F2 D F2 R2 L2 U2 L2 U L2 U2
*3. *U D2 F' B' U2 D F R D2 L2 D2 B2 L2 F2 D R2 U F2 L2
*4. *F2 R2 D L2 R2 D2 R2 D F2 R2 F L U2 F L' B R U' F2
*5. *U2 F B' U' R L2 F' U' B L D2 B2 D2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F'

*4x4x4
1. *Fw D' Fw2 Rw2 Uw Fw' Uw B2 Rw' D' Rw2 B Fw D L' F2 Uw2 U2 Fw' R' Fw2 F Uw' B' U F' U R' F L F' U2 B2 Fw' F2 D' R2 D2 Uw2 R'
*2. *Rw D' U2 F Uw' Rw2 Fw2 F2 D2 Uw2 Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw' Rw B' F' D' U' B2 Rw B R2 F2 L' R2 B' L R' Uw R' U2 Rw B F' Uw L' U' L2 Rw2
*3. *F L2 B Fw L Rw' Uw2 B L' U' B' Fw F2 D' F D2 F2 Uw R U2 L Rw' Uw Rw' Fw2 F D2 U2 Rw2 R B2 Fw' F2 D' B L2 R2 D' Rw' Uw'
*4. *D Rw' R Uw R2 Uw U' Rw D' Uw2 U' L' U2 B' Uw B Fw L' Rw' D' B F' R' B Fw D Uw2 Fw F' L Rw2 U2 Fw' Rw B' D' F D2 U B
*5. *Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 Rw' B2 F2 Rw' D Uw2 B' Fw F L2 Fw F2 Uw R F L B' F2 Uw R' Fw2 R2 Uw2 Rw R2 Fw' D' Fw2 D U' B L' Rw R' B2 D' Uw

*5x5x5
1. *Rw' Uw Fw2 L' D2 Fw F L' D' L Rw B2 Rw2 F' U' B' Fw2 D' Dw2 F Rw2 D' B F' U' F2 R2 U Lw Fw' Dw Fw' L' Lw Fw' Lw B F2 U2 R Dw' B2 Uw' L2 Lw2 B' Dw' L Bw' L Rw Bw' Lw2 Rw R' Dw B' Rw2 D2 Rw'
*2. *D Bw Fw2 U2 L2 F Rw U' B' Dw2 Fw' Lw Bw' Lw2 Bw2 L2 U Rw R B2 F R B2 Rw Dw Bw L2 R2 Fw2 F Dw' Rw2 R2 D F2 R U Lw R' D' Dw' F2 Uw F' L2 Dw2 Fw' F2 U L' Rw R2 Uw L R' Fw' F D2 Dw2 U2
*3. *D2 Uw2 L2 Rw F2 D' Uw U2 Bw U L' Dw' U F' Lw2 D' Bw Lw2 D Uw Rw' Fw' Uw' B' L B2 Rw Bw' F' Dw2 R B2 Lw R Uw' Lw Rw R U2 L2 Uw' B' Bw Fw' F' R' Bw2 F2 R2 D Uw' U Rw' R' B' U Bw2 D' Dw' Fw2
*4. *Bw Fw2 Lw2 Bw' Rw D2 R2 B2 Lw Dw2 Bw2 F D2 Lw R2 B2 F2 L2 Rw2 Dw2 F' L' Lw B Uw2 B2 D B2 L' Bw R Uw R' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Rw R F R2 B2 Dw B' D2 B' D' F Rw D2 F2 U Fw2 U' Rw2 Fw' L U B2 Bw U'
*5. *Rw2 F' U' F2 D2 U' Rw' U' R2 Dw2 Rw2 B' Bw2 F' Rw Uw2 F Dw' U2 Fw D R D B2 Bw2 F Lw2 R2 B' F2 L B F L2 Lw2 U2 L2 D' Lw' D2 Bw Lw Fw Dw' U' F D' Rw R2 D' Dw' U2 R2 D2 Uw U2 Lw B2 Lw' R'

*6x6x6
1. *L' 3F2 2D2 F' L2 2L 3F 3U2 3F' F 2D 2L 3F' 2F D' 2D' 2U2 2L2 2R B 2B' 2F 2R2 U 3R 2R D 2B F' U B' 2F2 R' F2 3U2 2R2 U 3F' 2L' U' 2L 3F' 2L' 3R 3U L' D' 2B' 2D2 B D L2 F 2U' 3R2 3U' 2U2 L 2L2 3R' D 2R' 2F2 L' R2 2D2 2B' 2D' 2U U2
*2. *2D2 B 2F' R D L2 D2 L 3U 2F' 2D2 U' B 2L U B 3R' F 2L 2R' R' F D' 3F2 3U' 2U' U L' 2B 2L' R2 U 2R 2D2 2B' 3U' B 2D' B' D 2L' R 2B' 2D2 3R' 2R2 3U2 2B' 2F2 3R 2D B2 2L2 2D2 2F R 3U' 2U' U' B' 2B2 R' 3U' F2 D' 3U' B 2L2 3R 2U2
*3. *D' 3U 2L 2F L 2F' F D' 3U2 2L F' L 2F' 2U F R 3F2 2F2 2U L 2R' 2U2 2B 2F2 D U2 R 2B 2U2 R2 2F2 D' 2L2 R2 D' 2F2 L2 2L 3R 3F' 2D2 3U' R' 2D2 F U R B 2B2 3F F' 3R 2B2 3F' R' D 2U U2 F' L' B2 L2 2B 2U2 R 3U' 2B2 2D2 2U2 F
*4. *2R2 B2 3R U' 3F' 2R' B 2B' R2 3U 2R' 2D' 3U 2B F2 D2 2D 2F' 2L 3R2 2R2 U L2 3U2 3R 2R R2 3F2 L' 2R' F2 R2 F2 2D' 2L 3F 2U2 2B2 3F' 2U' B 2B 2L 2U 3R2 2U' U' 3F2 2R' R2 2D2 2U 2L2 F R' 2F2 2L2 2F F2 2L2 3U' 2B2 F 2R2 2U' B2 2L2 D' U2 L'
*5. *2D 3R' 3U 2U' 2L 3R 2F' R' D 2U2 R2 2U2 3F D 3U U 2B' U2 L' 3U' B2 2B 3F2 2L' 2U2 2R2 2B 3R R2 2B D' B' 2L2 2R' 2B2 L' 3F 2R 2B 2L2 R2 B2 2F' 2U' 2R2 3U 2L' 3R 3U2 3R 2F 2L F D' L 2L 3R2 3U' B' 3F2 2L 2R2 2U 3R 2B F' 3U' F' 3U' F'

*7x7x7
1. *3F' L' B' 2L 2R' 2F' F2 3D 3B2 2L' 3L2 3R' 3B2 L' 2B' 3B' 3F2 F2 L2 3R2 U2 3R2 F' 3R 2D2 3B2 R 3D' 2L 3L' 2R 3U' 2U2 3R 2U 2R R2 2D U2 3L2 2R2 B 3B 2L2 2F2 2U U2 L 3R' 3F 3U 3R' 2F F' 3U' B' D 3U2 2R' 2B 3B2 2U2 2R2 D2 3U R 3U L2 3R R2 U 2F' D2 2D 2U2 U2 B 2B' 2D2 3U2 F' L 2R' D 2F' L' R2 2B2 2F' L 2R' 3U2 B 3F2 3R2 3D 3U2 2B R' 2F
*2. *B' L' 2U 3B D 3U U 3F U2 B' 3B2 2F L' 2F' F' 2L' 3B2 L 2B' F L2 3L2 U' 3B 2L' U2 2L 3L2 2D 2U2 F2 3L 3B2 3U' 3L' 2D' F 3D2 U' F 2D' 2U2 3F2 2L' 2U B2 3L2 U R 3B2 D 2D U2 2F2 F 3D 2R' 2B' L2 D2 2D 3D' 2B' D 3U' 2B2 D2 2U2 B2 3B2 F L 3L2 2D2 3B 2R 2F2 3U' 3R' 3F' L' 2D 2U' U 2F' 2D2 3B2 R D2 L' 3L 2B' 3F' F 2R2 3U' R2 U' R' F'
*3. *2D 2L2 2U' 3L B' 3B' 2F' L2 3L 2R' 2D 2B2 D2 2D2 U' F2 3U 2U2 2L2 U R2 2B 3F' 3R B 2L' 3B2 F2 D 3F2 2D' 2L2 2F2 3D' L' 2R 3D2 3F 2L 3R' B' 2B' 3F 2L U2 F2 2R D' 3U2 2U 3R 2U2 3R 3F' 2R 2B 3L2 2D' 2U' 3L2 3F2 2D B2 D2 2R2 B2 2D' 3D' F 3L 2U' 3R2 R2 2B' 3B' 2D U 3R' D 3D' 3L 2B' 2L2 3U2 2L' 3U 3L 2R' R B2 3B2 3U 2B2 2D' B' 2D 3D' 3U' 2U2 F'
*4. *2D2 F R' 3F2 L2 3F 2L2 3R2 2D 3U L2 U' 3B R2 3D' R' 2B 3L 3F2 F2 3D2 3B' 2R2 F' 2L' B' L2 F D2 R' 2B 2U U2 2L2 3U2 L' 2U 2B' 2F' 3R D2 2R2 2D2 B' F 3U2 3L2 D2 3U U2 2R D' 3D F2 D2 3D' 2U R2 2B2 3D2 F' 2R2 2F2 D2 3L' 3F 2D 2B2 L 2D' F L2 3R2 B' 2L2 3D 3U 2U2 2R2 3B2 R' 3U 2U 2L2 2D2 3U2 3R 2B2 L2 3R2 3B 2F 2R2 3B' D2 3R2 D 2B2 3R2 2R'
*5. *3B2 F' 2L' R' 2B L 3U2 2B2 R' 2U2 3F L' 3D' 2L' D' 2U 3L' F' 3U' 2U 2R B' 2R R2 F 2D 3R 2R2 2B2 U2 2B' F 3R' 2B 3L' 3D' 3U' 2U R 2U B2 3U 2B D2 2D 2U' 2B F2 3U' 3L 2D R' 3F 2R' 3F 2L2 2F2 2L' 3R' 2B2 3B 2D L 3F F 2U' U2 L2 2D2 U2 F2 3L2 B2 3D 3U 2L2 2B' 3L 3B F2 3L2 3F' 2U2 2L D' 3D2 B2 3B 2L 2R2 B' 2B' 2F' D 3U' 2F' 3L2 R 2F' L'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U R' F U2 R2 F U
*2. *F U' F' R U2 F' U
*3. *U2 R2 F2 U' R F' R2 F U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B2 R2 D' L2 R2 U F2 U R2 B2 U F U2 R F U' L D2 L2 D' U'
*2. *B2 D R2 B2 L2 B2 U' R2 U2 F2 R D F U' L2 D U B L2 U'
*3. *D2 F' U2 B' U2 B U2 R2 B L2 B U F2 L' D2 U' L' F2 R' B F2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Uw' U' F' Uw L' Rw2 Fw' F2 L' F R2 D' L R' Uw' U F2 R' Uw B U L' B' Rw2 Uw F D' Uw B2 U2 Fw2 Uw2 U B' F' L Rw2 D' Uw' B'
*2. *F' Rw' F D2 B F' R F L Rw B Rw2 D' B' Fw2 F' R2 U2 Fw2 Rw B2 D' Uw2 R' F Uw2 U' B2 D' Uw' B' D' L' Rw' B Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw R'
*3. *R' Uw Rw2 R2 F2 Uw2 F2 R' B2 Fw U2 L2 Rw' Fw2 D Uw U2 B2 Fw' U R U' L2 D' U B' Fw L B F2 L' D F U' L B R' D' U2 Fw'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *B2 D' Dw2 U' F2 Lw D R' Bw Fw Uw' Fw' L2 D2 Dw' Uw Fw F' D' B2 Rw2 B2 Dw' B Rw B2 Fw2 D2 Dw' B2 Lw' R F Dw Lw' Uw Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw2 R' D2 Uw' U' Bw2 Fw' Dw' Fw' F2 Rw' Bw R2 Dw' Uw U Lw Dw R' B2 Lw
*2. *Dw Bw2 Fw L' Rw' B2 Dw B' Fw' Rw' D U' L' Lw2 B' Fw F2 Lw2 Fw2 L' B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw' R2 U2 L2 D' F Lw' R2 B' L Dw Lw' B Bw2 L2 R Dw2 U' B L Bw D Dw U L2 Lw' Rw2 R2 D B' F R Bw' Dw2 Fw U' Bw'
*3. *Dw2 Rw B2 Dw' F' D2 Lw D Dw Uw Lw2 U' B2 Fw Uw' R2 B Fw2 Lw2 Fw2 Rw' Fw' D' B Uw B2 Uw2 R' Bw Uw2 U' Rw Bw' D Uw2 Bw' L Lw Bw Uw2 U Bw Rw2 U' Rw2 R2 Uw B Bw2 D2 U Rw' D Rw2 Dw' U Bw' U' Bw' D'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2R F 2L2 D2 2U2 F 2U L 2L F' D U2 R2 2F' L2 R2 2D' R2 B2 2F' 2D' 3F2 2R2 F2 D' 2D 3U2 L2 D B 3F' 3R B R' 2B2 2D' 3U' L2 3R D' U2 R2 3F D2 U2 B2 L 2L R' 2U 2R U L U' L2 3R' R2 B2 2L2 2R B 3F2 L' F' 2D' U' 2B2 R' 2B' 2L

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2L' D2 2U 2L' R U2 F2 3U' U B' 2F F 2D' 2U L' 2L 2B' U2 L2 3U U2 2F2 3R' 2R2 R' B 2L2 2R 3U' B' 3D2 3L2 U L 2R' 2F U 3L2 3B' 3L2 2B' 3L F 2R2 2D' 3L B2 3B' D' 3L2 2R' 2F2 L 3L 2F' F' L' 3B2 3U2 B 2B2 3F2 F' L' 2L' R2 F' 2D' R 3U B 2B2 3F' F 3L R' 2B 2F2 3D' 2F2 D' 3L B 2B2 3B 3F2 2U 3L 2R D 3R 2D2 3D2 3F' F' 2L' B 2R 3F2 2D'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B2 L2 F2 D U2 F2 U' R2 D2 R' B2 U L' F' D B R B2 U
*2. *D' R2 F2 U2 F2 D B2 U2 F2 R2 D2 B' F' D R F U2 B2 U R B'
*3. *R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F2 D2 B' L2 F U2 R D' U2 B2 D2 U L D B2 F2
*4. *D2 L2 F2 R2 F2 R2 D B2 F2 D' L2 R' U B2 L2 D' U R' F' L B'
*5. *L2 B D2 B' L2 F' D2 L2 B2 L2 B L' R2 D' R' F U B' L2 D2 B2
*6. *D2 R2 U' L2 U' L2 D2 B2 R2 U2 F2 R B D' F2 U B2 D F' R' B2
*7. *U2 B2 L2 U' B2 U R2 U2 B2 U R2 F' D' L R' B' U2 L' D2 F U'
*8. *U2 R F2 D2 U2 R' U2 L' F2 D2 L2 B U B' D R U' B U2 F' L'
*9. *D2 B' D2 F' L2 R2 B R2 B' U2 B2 D R D B L F L2 R F U'
*10. *L' B' R L U' F R' B' L B R2 B2 U' F2 D L2 D' B2 D2 F2 B2
*11. *L' D' F L F' D' R L B U D B2 U D2 B2 L2 F2 D' L2 D'
*12. *L2 F' L2 B D2 L2 F' D2 R2 B2 U' L' D R2 U' R' D F' L' B L
*13. *D2 R F2 R' D2 B2 F2 L2 R' B2 R2 D' L F2 R2 D' R' U R2 F
*14. *L' D2 B2 D2 R B2 F2 R' D2 R' B2 F U R B L2 D' U L' R2 B
*15. *F2 D' U' R2 U R2 B2 D' F2 L2 D2 L B' D F2 R F U' B D2 R2
*16. *B2 R' D2 F2 L2 D2 L' F2 D2 R B2 U B D2 L' F' L F D2
*17. *F R' F2 U D L F U D F2 U2 D2 L' U2 L B2 R' L2
*18. *F2 L U2 F2 L' B2 R F2 L2 U2 R' B D2 L B' R U F2 L D'
*19. *F' R' L2 F2 R' D' F' U2 F B2 U2 L2 U2 L U2 F2 D2 L D2
*20. *U B2 U' L2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 L2 D' R' F2 U F2 D' R' B D' U L2
*21. *L2 D B2 D' F2 D' L2 D' U' L2 B L' B2 F' U' L B2 L2 B' D2 R
*22. *D' F2 R2 D L2 D B2 L2 U' B' D' F L D2 R2 F' U L' B
*23. *U' F2 R2 F2 D' B2 L2 F2 D' B2 U2 B' U F' L2 F2 L F' L R' B'
*24. *R2 L2 U' R' F' D F2 B' D2 R' F2 U2 D2 B U2 L2 U2 F L2 B U2
*25. *B2 U2 F' R2 F2 L2 B' L2 F D2 B' D F2 L D' L2 R D2 F R F2
*26. *D R' L' U2 L' F' B R2 L F' R2 D2 F2 U L2 U R2 D R2 B2 L2
*27. *D2 R D2 F2 L U2 B2 D2 L D2 L B' D R' U B2 L U2 F2 R' F'
*28. *R' D2 R' D2 F2 R' B2 F2 R F2 R U L' B' D F2 D2 L' R2 U
*29. *F2 U' F2 D R2 D' B2 U B2 F2 L2 F' U' L' U' L2 R2 F2 U2 L2 U'
*30. *U' L' F' R' B' D' L2 U L2 F L2 F2 L2 D2 R2 L2 U F2 L2 D B2
*31. *U' F R2 U F2 L2 D L' F' R2 U' B2 U' R2 L2 F2 U2 L2 F2 U'
*32. *R2 B2 U2 F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U2 B R2 B U' F' U L B' D' R2
*33. *B' L2 F D2 L2 D2 F R2 D2 B2 D2 L' U' B D2 L R2 U B U' F2
*34. *D2 B2 F2 R F2 U2 L2 F2 R F2 R2 D' B U R2 B L F' U2 R B2
*35. *D R2 F2 R2 F2 D L2 U2 F2 L2 U' L R D' F2 R F' U B R2 U
*36. *R2 D U2 L2 D B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 L2 B' R2 F2 U' L' U' R' B2 U B'
*37. *B2 L U L2 F2 L U2 F' R' B R2 L2 B2 D2 L2 F' L2 B U2
*38. *D2 R2 U2 R' B U' F B D L D2 B U2 B2 D2 F' U2 F
*39. *D B2 U L2 D' U' B2 R2 B2 L2 D' R F' U' B' U2 B R' D2 B2 F'
*40. *L' U2 B2 U R2 B' R F' L B L2 B' D2 F U2 B' L2 U2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L' F2 U2 B2 D2 L' B2 L2 F2 U2 R' F L' B D' R U R2 B L2 F
*2. *U' B' L F' L2 D F' R2 D2 L F L2 B2 D2 B D2 F' L2 U2 L2 D2
*3. *F2 U B D F U2 L' U R' D2 R2 F2 D F2 R2 F2 B2 D' R2 D2
*4. *F2 L2 R2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 F R2 F' U' R2 B' R2 F R D F U' L'
*5. *U L' D F' U' B U2 L' D' R2 F2 L' D2 B2 R' D2 R' F2 B2 R2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *D2 F2 L U2 R B2 L D2 R F2 R2 F' R D B' D F2 R2 D2 R' F
*2. *L' U R' L U2 B D' F2 U F R L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 D' F2 D' L2 U
*3. *B' U2 F' D2 F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 F R' U R' F' L2 U L D' R
*4. *R' F2 R B R L D2 F2 D R2 D2 L2 F' B' D2 B R2 B' R2 F2
*5. *F2 D2 R2 U' F2 U' F2 D R2 U' F2 L B2 U F' L' D' U F' U' R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *U2 R2 D2 U' B2 U2 R2 F2 L2 U B' D' L' U' B D2 B F2 D' U2
*2. *U2 L2 U' B2 R2 F2 R2 U2 L2 U L2 R' F' D2 U R B2 D L2 B2 D
*3. *F2 U2 F R2 F D2 F U2 F2 U2 F' R' F' U2 F R2 F' D' B R' U'
*4. *F' L2 D2 L2 R2 B2 F R2 F D2 F2 R F' U R' F2 D2 B2 R F' R2
*5. *D2 U2 F' U2 B D2 R2 B D2 L2 B2 L' D' L B F2 L R2 F' L2 F'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *D2 B2 R2 U' F R2 L' B2 U R2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 L B2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay
2. *R2 U2 R U' F R' F2 R' F2 U'
*3. *F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 B' R2 B2 D2 F' D L D F2 D' F' U' R2 B2 F'
*4. *U2 Rw2 D Uw2 L' F2 Rw' D Fw Uw2 U2 F2 U2 B F2 L B L2 D' U Fw' L Fw' L2 D Uw' Fw2 F2 R2 D' L' U2 L Uw2 Fw Uw Fw2 R' Fw' R2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay
2. *R2 F' U R' U' R U' R' U'
*3. *R2 F' L2 B D2 R2 B U2 F' R2 F2 L' U2 F U F2 U L2 U2 F'
*4. *U Fw2 F D' L2 Uw2 U2 B2 L2 D L2 R D' Uw2 U' B' D2 Rw2 Fw U' B L Rw2 R Fw Rw R2 D' Uw' B2 F R Uw' Rw2 U2 B' U Rw' Fw2 L
*5. *Lw2 Dw' B' L' B Fw2 F' R2 F2 Rw2 Fw' Dw2 Bw' Uw2 Lw' D2 Lw Bw L Lw Rw2 Uw2 R B2 Rw2 Bw' F' R D2 Uw2 U2 F D' Fw' Uw2 U2 Lw R2 F' Dw' B2 Lw2 D R Fw2 D2 U2 Rw2 Uw U Bw' Fw2 Lw' R' D R' B2 F2 L' Lw'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. *

*Clock
1. *UUdd u=6,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-5 / ddUU u=6,d=1 / UdUd u=0,d=-2 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=5 / ddUd
*2. *UUdd u=-2,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-5 / ddUU u=-2,d=5 / UdUd u=-1,d=2 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / UUUU
*3. *UUdd u=2,d=4 / dUdU u=-2,d=-2 / ddUU u=2,d=-1 / UdUd u=-4,d=1 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-3 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / dddd
*4. *UUdd u=-2,d=3 / dUdU u=-4,d=3 / ddUU u=5,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=1 / dddd d=-4 / UdUU
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=6 / dUdU u=1,d=4 / ddUU u=-4,d=-4 / UdUd u=-4,d=6 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=-2 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=-3 / UUUU

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *L' U' B L' U L' U' b' u
*2. *L B' R B' L' U L' R' L' l' r' b' u'
*3. *L' R B L' R B L U' R l' r b' u'
*4. *L' R' U B' U L' B R b u
*5. *R L R' U L B' R U' r u

*Square-1
1. *(0, 5) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-1, 2) /
*2. *(-2, 0) / (2, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 3) / (0, 2) / (-2, 1)
*3. *(0, -4) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (-4, -2) /
*4. *(1, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 5) / (4, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (0, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 2) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0)

*Skewb
1. *L R U' L R D' R' D R' D' U'
*2. *L R' L' D' U' L' D R U' D' U'
*3. *D R' U R L U' L' R' U D' U'
*4. *L U' L U' D U D' L R' D' U'
*5. *U D L' R U' L R D' R' D' U'


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2016)

Please note that next week's competition will likely be posted a little over a day later than usual, due to technical difficulties.


----------



## mafergut (Jun 21, 2016)

*2x2x2:* (3.36), (5.73), 4.56, 5.55, 4.10 = *4.74* // Nice!
*3x3x3:* 18.97, 19.06, (15.99), (21.44), 18.52 = *18.86* // That lack of consistency 
*4x4x4:* 1:25.83, 1:40.84, (1:47.59), 1:40.37, (1:24.31) = *1:35.69* // Meh
*5x5x5:* 3:44.47, 3:34.16, 3:28.20, (3:48.97), (3:27.40) = *3:35.62* // Meh
*3x3x3 OH:* (31.29), 39.52, (48.69), 46.16, 47.32 = *44.34* // Only 2 good solves


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Jun 21, 2016)

222: (2.91), 6.32+, (6.37), 4.43, 3.81 = 4.85
333: 15.55, 15.04+, (17.63), 16.75, (13.95) = 15.78 [eww]
777: (5:32.35), 5:18.06, 5:11.05, (5:06.41), 5:21.11 = 5:16.74
Pyraminx: (6.48), 10.55, (14.55), 7.88, 8.34 = 8.92
Skewb: 7.46, 8.62, (16.66), 10.01, (7.46) = 8.70


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 21, 2016)

*2x2x2*: (14.14), 8.34, 10.93, 10.81, (7.70) = *10.03
3x3x3*: (27.75), 33.02, (36.82), 31.98, 34.14 = *33.05 *Almost a pb average.
*4x4x4*: 1:57.89, (2:03.11), 1:54.86, (1:53.08), 1:58.33 = *1:57.03* pb Ao5!
*5x5x5*: (4:16.47), 4:48.87, 4:45.89, (4:56.26), 4:40.24 = *4:45.01* pb Ao5!
*6x6x6*: 8:32.40, 9:42.81, 8:50.77, (8:02.41), (9:55.21) = *9:02.00
3x3x3 OH*: 1:15.68, (2:05.38), 1:20.59, 1:16.94, (1:15.21) = *1:17.74* My last warmup solve was my first sub-1 at 54.13, so this is slightly disappointing.
*2-3-4 Relay*: 25.00, 38.86, 2:08.81 = *3:12.67 *messed up PBL on 2x2, turned what could have been close to a pb into not so much.
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: 9.73, 34.29, 1:58.71, 4:34.92 = *7:17.66* That's more like it. Still slow on a global scale, but easily a pb for me.

*FMC = 62 moves*


Spoiler: FMC Solution



F D' B2 L D L' R' D' 2x2x1 block
R B R' U R2 2x2x2 block
F L2 F' B L B' 2x2x3 block
D2 L2 D2 F L' F' L f2l - 1 pair
B D2 B' D B' L B L2 f2l - last move cancels
D' F' D F L B R F' R' B' R F R' OLL
L D L' D' L' F L2 D' L' D' L D L' F' D' PLL

Final solution:
F D' B2 L D L' R' D' R B R' U R2 F L2 F' B L B' D2 L2 D2 F L' F' L B D2 B' D B' L B L2 D' F' D F L B R F' R' B' R F R' L D L' D' L' F L2 D' L' D' L D L' F' D'



I'm not so good at FMC. I didn't like this solution, so I started over. I messed it up and didn't finish in time, but I think my second solution would have ended up at about 62 or 63 moves too.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Jun 21, 2016)

2x2x2 - Average of 5: 5.23


Spoiler



1. (3.26)
2. 4.45
3. (8.23)
4. 6.95
5. 4.28



3x3x3 - Average of 5: 14.59


Spoiler



1. 13.78
2. (18.51)
3. 13.79
4. 16.21
5. (13.01)



2x2x2 Blindfolded - Mean of 3: DNF


Spoiler



1. 1:01.055
2. DNF(1:58.045)
3. 1:33.467



3OH - Average of 5: 35.30


Spoiler



1. 32.97
2. 39.93
3. (27.85)
4. (42.65)
5. 33.01



3MTS - Average of 5: 2:38.26


Spoiler



1. 3:08.73
2. (4:18.49)
3. 2:22.29
4. 2:23.77
5. (2:02.14)



4x4x4 - Average of 5: 1:15.79


Spoiler



1. 1:19.69
2. 1:13.58
3. (1:03.32)
4. (1:25.83)
5. 1:14.09



5x5x5 - Average of 5: 2:42.34


Spoiler



1. 2:37.76
2. (2:51.78)
3. 2:46.15
4. (2:25.91)
5. 2:43.11



6x6x6 - Average of 5: 5:41.427


Spoiler



1. (5:31.991)
2. 5:50.819
3. 5:36.576
4. 5:36.888
5. (6:14.112)



7x7x7 - Average of 5: Average of 5: 9:25.01


Spoiler



1. 9:16.03 
2. DNF(7:23.55)
3. 9:00.87 
4. 9:58.14 
5. (8:57.77)



2-4 Relay - 1:57.72


Spoiler



2: 7.44
3: 17.02
4: 1:33.24



2-5 Relay - 4:12.88


Spoiler



2: 10.34
3: 18.13
4: 1:16.61
5: 2:27.79



Megaminx - Average of 5: 5:22.83


Spoiler



1. 5:27.09
2. (5:02.74)
3. (7:02.64)
4. 5:10.66
5. 5:30.75



FMC - 60 (Turns out only having 15 minutes left before work isn't great for FMC, especially when using Roux as the solving method.)



Spoiler: Solution



U' D L2 D L' D' B' R D F D'

L F' x2 U B U2 B2 U' b B' U2 b2 B2 U2 B' U B

L' U' L U' L' U' R U' L U R' y

U r R' U2 r' R U r R'

U' r R' U2 r R'

U r R' U2 r' R U2


----------



## Sujisan (Jun 22, 2016)

2x2: 13.96, (8.14), (38.14), 14.46, 19.66
Avg: 16.03
Comments: Set a new PB single, but then botched the 3rd solve badly.

3x3: 35.20, (46.25), 39.37, 30.69, (29.62)
Avg: 35.09
Comments: Pretty standard. Though on the second solve I thought it would be a good idea to start with a Yellow cross. Cross went fine. F2L sucked badly, since I'm not used to solving the Yellow Cross. The frustration of the second solve time cut into my efficiency of the third solve.

4x4: 3:40.45, 3:58.01, (3:37.60), 3:38.47, (5:21.45)
Avg: 3:45.64
Comments: Botched orientation parity on the last solve, ugh. Parities on all 5 solves, unlike last week. Need a better edge pairing process.

5x5:
Avg:
Comments:

2x2 - 4x4 Relay:
Comments:

2x2 - 5x5 Relay:
Comments:

Pyraminx:
Avg:
Comments:


----------



## DGCubes (Jun 22, 2016)

Pyraminx: 3.00, (4.62), 4.50, (2.74), 4.24 = 3.91


----------



## MarcelP (Jun 22, 2016)

*2X2X2:* 9.36 7.53 9.25 (7.39) (12.03) = *8.71
3X3X3: *(21.83) 20.07 18.68 (16.17) 18.03 = *18.93
4X4X4:* 1:56.69 (2:14.83) 1:43.29 (1:41.69) 1:48.74 = *1:49.57*


----------



## shreyasatre (Jun 23, 2016)

3x3x3: 22.71, 21.38, 25.89, 30.02, 24.15 = *24.25*
3x3x3 OH: 41.65, 1:12.26, 37.86, 1:05.48, 44.10 = *50.41*


----------



## Kymvni (Jun 24, 2016)

3x3x3: (23.85), 25.30, 23.99, (27.07), 24.18 = *24.49*


----------



## Sitkhom (Jun 24, 2016)

2x2: 5.90 (4.57) 5.53 4.64 (6.64) = 5.36
3x3: (16.51) (10.64) 13.44 15.59 16.14 = 15.06 Good average! Almost pb single!
4x4: 1:24.51 (1:12.85) 1:30.05 1:13.37 (1:38.54) = 1:22.65 Messed up last solve but still improving fast!
5x5: 2:50.51 (2:27.23) (2:56.24) 2:46.50 2:46.26 = 2:47.76 Bad.
OH: (52.43) 52.10 (37.04) 39.92 48.10 = 46.71
2-3-4: 1:52.64


----------



## Diego Zambrano (Jun 24, 2016)

2x2: 9.23 (8.36) 9.46 (11.17) 9.72 = 9.47
3x3: 30.63 (22.20) (33.87) 23.81 22.83 = 25.79


----------



## Jacck (Jun 25, 2016)

FMC 31
odd: there are two different sets of scrambles this week - here and in the login-version. I'm posting my result here, because it is the solution for the scramble here.


Spoiler: solution



scramble: D2 B2 R2 U' F R2 L' B2 U R2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 L B2
U' L2 U // 3/3 2x2x1
B' L B R D' L D // 7/10 2x2x3
U2 F U2 F' // 4/14 pseudo-F2L-1
continue on inverse:
U' F' L F L F' L' F // 8/22 L4C
solution so far:
U' L2 U B' L B R D'L D U2 F U2 F2 L F L' F' L' F U // -1/21
U' B D' B' U * B D B' // 8-2/27 L3C
* D F' D' B D F D' B' // 8-4/31 
solution: U' L2 U B' L B R D' L D U2 F U2 F2 L F L' F' L' F B D' B' U D F' D' B D F B'


----------



## muchacho (Jun 25, 2016)

*2x2: *6.64 (5.92) 7.62 (7.97) 7.94 = *7.40*
*3x3:* 24.55 23.05 (18.45) (39.37) 25.24 = *24.28*
*3x3OH:* 52.41 (47.98) 53.51 (2:03.64) 1:01.22 = *55.71*


----------



## PianoCube (Jun 26, 2016)

*4x4x4 Blindfolded: *DNF, 18:15.72, DNS = *18:15.72*


----------



## Bogdan (Jun 27, 2016)

*2x2x2:* 5.70, 5.63, (5.56), 6.57, (6.57)-> *5.97
3x3x3:* (16.79), (19.28), 18.52, 16.79, 17.69-> *17.67
4x4x4:* 1:12.80, 1:42.28, 1:21.05, (1:09.78), (DNF)-> *1:25.38
5x5x5:* (2:54.00), 2:26.56, 2:21.20, (2:16.20), 2:19.66-> *2:22.47
7x7x7:* (7:37.18), (9:00.04), 8:14.80, 8:09.76, 8:40.41-> *8:21.66
2x2x2BLD:* 1:18.02, 1:13.02, 1:38.22-> *1:13.02
3x3x3BLD:* DNF, 4:51.92, 4:05.82-> *4:05.82
MBLD: 2/2, 12:03
3x3x3OH:* (35.47), 39.30, (40.24), 36.52, 35.49-> *37.10
3x3 MTS:* 1:41.63, (2:53.07), 1:40.55, 1:38.52, (1:21.60)-> *1:40.23
234*-> *1:43.70
2345*-> *4:41.82
megaminx:* 3:07.15, 2:40.12, (3:08.40), (2:38.99), 2:42.27-> *2:49.85
sq-1:* (58.63), 51.28, (29.87), 48.33, 41.35-> *46.99
skewb:* 6.69, (5.86), 10.68, (13.75), 10.50-> *9.29

FMC:* 37 moves
Solution: L' F' D2 B D F D' B' R' D U R2 D' F2 D2 F' L D' U L U' F2 L' D' L' D L2 U L U' D' L' B' L B D L

L' F' D' * F D' R' D U R2 //2x2x2
D' F2 D2 F' L D' //2x2x3
U L U' F2 L' D' L' D //f2l-1
L2 U L U' //f2l
D' L' B' L B D L //orient edges

insertion: * D' B D F D' B' D F' (5 moves cancelation)


----------



## okayama (Jun 28, 2016)

*FMC*: 30 moves
Scramble: D2 B2 R2 U' F R2 L' B2 U R2 D2 R D2 R2 D2 B2 L U2 L B2
Solution: U' R U2 R' U R U R' U F2 R U' R' U' L' U' L U R' U' R2 F2 B2 D' F2 U2 B' L2 B2 U'


Spoiler



(Inverse)

Orient edges: U B2 L2 B
2x2x2 block: U2 F2 D B2
2x2x3 block: F2 R2 U R
F2L minus 1 slot: U' L' U L U R U R' F2
All: U' R U' R' U' R U2 R' U

Another start on normal:

[1]
2x2x2 block: D' B' L' F2 L' R U'

[2]
Orient edges: D' R' U' R U B'
2x2x2 block: D' L2 D
All but 3 edges & 5 corners: U2 R2 U R

IF gives 27-move solution by this skeleton, but I couldn't find that.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 28, 2016)

Results week 25: congrats to YouCubing, FastCubeMaster and cuberkid10

*2x2x2*(36)

 1.44 WACWCA
 2.60 cuberkid10
 2.77 G2013
 2.98 Jbacboy
 3.17 Torch
 3.21 TcubesAK
 3.42 YouCubing
 3.43 JustinTimeCuber
 3.47 xsrvmy
 3.57 pantu2000
 3.63 FastCubeMaster
 4.48 OLLiver
 4.74 mafergut
 4.85 Ordway Persyn
 5.21 JoshuaStacker
 5.23 JonnyWhoopes
 5.26 kartikey
 5.36 Sitkhom
 5.39 obelisk477
 5.76 LostGent
 5.97 Bogdan
 6.14 CyanSandwich
 6.16 Darclad
 6.20 Scruggsy13
 6.51 [email protected]
 7.17 Bubbagrub
 7.40 muchacho
 8.23 arbivara
 8.39 h2f
 8.71 MarcelP
 9.47 Diego Zambrano
 10.03 One Wheel
 10.34 RyuKagamine
 13.29 Jacck
 15.73 MatsBergsten
 16.03 Sujisan
*3x3x3 *(38)

 8.23 DanpHan
 9.08 Jbacboy
 9.52 cuberkid10
 10.47 xsrvmy
 11.00 fastfingers777
 12.03 G2013
 12.04 Torch
 12.32 FastCubeMaster
 12.49 JustinTimeCuber
 14.07 OLLiver
 14.21 TcubesAK
 14.59 obelisk477
 14.59 JonnyWhoopes
 15.06 Sitkhom
 15.21 Scruggsy13
 15.63 LostGent
 15.78 Ordway Persyn
 15.82 YouCubing
 16.09 CyanSandwich
 17.67 Bogdan
 18.85 mafergut
 18.93 MarcelP
 18.96 Perff
 22.78 jetli3713
 23.15 [email protected]
 23.67 h2f
 24.25 shreyasatre
 24.28 muchacho
 24.38 Bubbagrub
 24.49 Kymvni
 25.79 Diego Zambrano
 33.05 One Wheel
 33.19 arbivara
 34.10 Jacck
 35.07 RyuKagamine
 35.09 Sujisan
 36.50 MatsBergsten
 44.86 mikefield
*4x4x4*(21)

 38.61 xsrvmy
 40.27 cuberkid10
 47.19 G2013
 53.30 Torch
 57.85 FastCubeMaster
 1:02.05 OLLiver
 1:02.71 YouCubing
 1:05.86 obelisk477
 1:15.14 TcubesAK
 1:15.79 JonnyWhoopes
 1:22.64 Sitkhom
 1:25.38 Bogdan
 1:35.68 mafergut
 1:39.22 h2f
 1:49.57 MarcelP
 1:57.03 One Wheel
 1:58.87 RyuKagamine
 2:09.21 Jacck
 2:09.63 MatsBergsten
 3:45.64 Sujisan
 4:16.77 arbivara
*5x5x5*(16)

 1:08.15 xsrvmy
 1:24.73 cuberkid10
 1:41.42 Torch
 2:02.20 YouCubing
 2:12.64 FastCubeMaster
 2:22.47 Bogdan
 2:32.88 TcubesAK
 2:42.34 JonnyWhoopes
 2:47.76 Sitkhom
 3:04.23 h2f
 3:29.45 Jacck
 3:35.61 mafergut
 3:37.89 RyuKagamine
 4:33.54 MatsBergsten
 4:45.00 One Wheel
 8:36.78 arbivara
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:05.35 xsrvmy
 3:12.60 cuberkid10
 3:59.35 YouCubing
 5:34.46 Jacck
 5:41.42 JonnyWhoopes
 6:22.46 FastCubeMaster
 7:01.34 RyuKagamine
 8:07.98 Bubbagrub
 9:01.99 One Wheel
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(8)

 5:16.74 Ordway Persyn
 5:37.11 YouCubing
 8:21.66 Bogdan
 8:32.21 Jacck
 9:25.01 JonnyWhoopes
 9:30.83 RyuKagamine
 9:35.88 FastCubeMaster
 DNF xsrvmy
*3x3 one handed*(25)

 16.24 Jbacboy
 17.45 DanpHan
 18.88 xsrvmy
 19.06 OLLiver
 21.85 Torch
 22.47 cuberkid10
 23.26 fastfingers777
 24.78 FastCubeMaster
 27.69 TcubesAK
 28.46 YouCubing
 33.69 G2013
 35.30 JonnyWhoopes
 37.10 Bogdan
 41.81 h2f
 42.60 obelisk477
 44.33 mafergut
 46.71 Sitkhom
 46.76 Bubbagrub
 50.41 shreyasatre
 55.71 muchacho
 1:08.59 RyuKagamine
 1:17.74 One Wheel
 1:23.30 Jacck
 1:23.86 arbivara
 1:27.33 Kymvni
*3x3 with feet*(5)

 2:03.98 YouCubing
 2:55.07 CyanSandwich
 4:06.05 arbivara
 4:07.32 Jacck
 5:04.71 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 5.38 WACWCA
 25.34 MatsBergsten
 27.33 Torch
 42.09 h2f
 48.78 G2013
 57.82 YouCubing
 1:01.05 JonnyWhoopes
 1:09.99 FastCubeMaster
 1:13.02 Bogdan
 1:18.41 Jacck
 5:07.42 RyuKagamine
 DNF TcubesAK
 DNF Jbacboy
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(8)

 1:08.82 Torch
 1:24.64 h2f
 1:37.40 G2013
 1:39.14 MatsBergsten
 3:25.95 Jacck
 3:41.55 YouCubing
 3:58.19 FastCubeMaster
 4:05.82 Bogdan
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 2:34.87 [email protected]
 6:34.58 MatsBergsten
11:15.01 Jacck
18:15.72 PianoCube
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(2)

23:00.87 Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

39:20.91 MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Jacck
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

8/8 (39:53)  MatsBergsten
9/10 (52:59)  Jacck
2/2 (10:21)  YouCubing
2/2 (12:03)  Bogdan
*3x3 Match the scramble*(8)

 56.44 G2013
 1:31.79 TcubesAK
 1:33.96 YouCubing
 1:40.23 Bogdan
 2:37.70 MatsBergsten
 2:38.26 JonnyWhoopes
 2:53.17 Jacck
 3:21.27 FastCubeMaster
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 54.59 cuberkid10
 1:13.70 G2013
 1:18.53 FastCubeMaster
 1:18.56 TcubesAK
 1:35.15 OLLiver
 1:42.23 YouCubing
 1:43.70 Bogdan
 1:52.64 Sitkhom
 1:57.72 JonnyWhoopes
 2:41.92 Jacck
 2:53.49 RyuKagamine
 3:12.67 One Wheel
 3:40.19 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(9)

 2:32.40 cuberkid10
 3:06.89 YouCubing
 3:18.12 FastCubeMaster
 3:55.55 TcubesAK
 4:12.88 JonnyWhoopes
 4:41.82 Bogdan
 6:14.80 Jacck
 7:06.66 RyuKagamine
 7:17.66 One Wheel
*Magic*(2)

 1.88 Scruggsy13
 3.18 YouCubing
*Master Magic*(1)

 4.22 Scruggsy13
*Skewb*(13)

 2.62 [email protected]
 4.24 Jbacboy
 5.48 TcubesAK
 7.15 Torch
 7.33 cuberkid10
 8.70 Ordway Persyn
 8.72 FastCubeMaster
 9.29 Bogdan
 11.22 Scruggsy13
 12.49 h2f
 21.94 RyuKagamine
 36.28 MatsBergsten
 38.02 Jacck
*Clock*(4)

 12.39 Scruggsy13
 13.01 YouCubing
 25.73 Jacck
 27.28 arbivara
*Pyraminx*(14)

 3.91 DGCubes
 4.73 TcubesAK
 5.38 FastCubeMaster
 5.52 pantu2000
 5.84 YouCubing
 5.87 cuberkid10
 6.19 Torch
 8.31 JustinTimeCuber
 8.67 Scruggsy13
 8.92 Ordway Persyn
 13.99 Bubbagrub
 15.76 Jacck
 19.30 RyuKagamine
 35.54 arbivara
*Megaminx*(9)

 1:36.28 Torch
 1:52.67 YouCubing
 2:49.85 Bogdan
 2:52.82 TcubesAK
 4:06.92 Jacck
 4:40.22 RyuKagamine
 5:22.83 JonnyWhoopes
 8:13.15 arbivara
 DNF cuberkid10
*Square-1*(8)

 10.34 Raptor56
 18.23 cuberkid10
 20.41 YouCubing
 33.28 Scruggsy13
 45.24 FastCubeMaster
 46.99 Bogdan
 1:46.44 Jacck
 2:08.01 TcubesAK
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(12)

30 okayama
31 Jacck
34 G2013
37 Bogdan
49 TcubesAK
54 arbivara
58 FastCubeMaster
58 YouCubing
60 JonnyWhoopes
62 One Wheel
68 RyuKagamine
DNF  MatsBergsten

*Contest results*

266 YouCubing
232 FastCubeMaster
223 Jacck
223 cuberkid10
213 TcubesAK
196 Torch
191 Bogdan
183 G2013
177 JonnyWhoopes
165 xsrvmy
137 MatsBergsten
118 Jbacboy
116 OLLiver
109 RyuKagamine
98 Sitkhom
96 h2f
84 mafergut
83 obelisk477
81 Ordway Persyn
76 Scruggsy13
73 JustinTimeCuber
73 arbivara
71 One Wheel
69 DanpHan
60 fastfingers777
56 [email protected]
54 WACWCA
53 Bubbagrub
48 CyanSandwich
45 LostGent
42 pantu2000
40 MarcelP
36 muchacho
26 shreyasatre
24 JoshuaStacker
22 okayama
22 kartikey
19 Perff
19 Diego Zambrano
18 jetli3713
17 Kymvni
16 DGCubes
16 Darclad
15 Sujisan
12 Raptor56
8 PianoCube
4 mikefield


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 28, 2016)

Better than last in every event I entered, and except for 6x6 better than a non-DNF! Now I just need to get better at 6x6 and learn blind.


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 28, 2016)

I just noticed: are Kymvni and [email protected] the same person? Similar names, and identical 3x3 times.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Jun 29, 2016)

YAAAAAY 2nd FOR THE FIRST TIME!!!!!! WOOOOHOOOOO


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 30, 2016)

One Wheel said:


> I just noticed: are Kymvni and [email protected] the same person? Similar names, and identical 3x3 times.



Thanks, I did not notice before


----------

